# Rechtmäßigkeit PETA Artikel gegen Angler



## TrevorMcCox (5. August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 
Leider musste ich mir in meinen Google Vorschlägen diesen Artikel : https://www.peta.de/tipps-gegen-angler
Gefallen lassen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hier besonders gehetzt wird. Kann das jemand mit juristischem Hintergrund bewerten?


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2019)

TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Leider musste ich mir in meinen Google Vorschlägen diesen Artikel : https://www.peta.de/tipps-gegen-angler
> Gefallen lassen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hier besonders gehetzt wird. Kann das jemand mit juristischem Hintergrund bewerten?



Hallo, 

das ist allerdings starker Tobak, ich wäre auch für eine Überprüfung, denn das Angeln als solches ist schließlich gesetzlich legitimiert.
Mit Steine reinwerfen kommen die in Bayern aber nicht weit. Nach Artikel 77 Bayerisches Fischereigesetz ist ein Verscheuchen der Fische mit Bußgeld belegt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## gründler (5. August 2019)

Um Angeln zu verbieten ist die Stk für Stk Stigma..... nötig.....

Der Bv wird wahrscheinlich antworten: Nicht drauf eingehen keine beachtung schenken......

lg


----------



## Nemo (5. August 2019)

Ich wollte diesen Netzfund bzw -schund auch eben posten. Keine Ahnung, ob man juristisch gegen so etwas vorgehen kann (bzw politisch sollte, wenn man eine entsprechende Lobby oder Vertretung hätte, die mit der Angel nicht am liebsten nur auf Zielscheiben wirft)

Nach dem ersten Aufreger bin ich aber der Meinung, dass man es als Satire betrachten darf und dementsprechend behandeln muss. Man muss sich auf die Stärkung des Angelns konzentrieren und solche geistigen Ergüsse im Netz wie den Apokalypse-Schreier auf dem Marktplatz mit dem Schild "Das Ende ist nah" behandeln und entsprechend ignorieren.

Die Wege des Herrn und die Ausprägungen der vermuteten Meinungsfreiheit sind sonderbar


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. August 2019)

Jedes vorgehen gegen diesen Mist ist Publicity für den Verein.  Ich würde da gar nichts machen, bis ich persönlich betroffenicht wäre und dann könnte ich für die jünger verstörend reagieren.


----------



## ollidi (6. August 2019)

Eigentlich ist jedes Wort darüber zuviel…

Aber als Verteidigungsmassnahme würde mir eine mit Wurstwasser gefüllte Wasserpistole einfallen, mit der man dann den evtl. tätig werdenden veganischen Petarianer, bespritzt und laut ruft: "Weiche fort böser Dämon!"
Gammelige Wurststücken würden auch gehen, aber die mit Wurstwasser gefüllte Wasserpistole macht bestimmt mehr Spass.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist jedes Wort darüber zuviel…
> 
> Aber als Verteidigungsmassnahme würde mir eine mit Wurstwasser gefüllte Wasserpistole einfallen, mit der man dann den evtl. tätig werdenden veganischen Petarianer, bespritzt und laut ruft: "Weiche fort böser Dämon!"
> Gammelige Wurststücken würden auch gehen, aber die mit Wurstwasser gefüllte Wasserpistole macht bestimmt mehr Spass.


Ich habe immer eine Schleuder dabei, das stelle ich mir mindestens so spaßig vor wie me wasserpistole


----------



## smithie (6. August 2019)

Bedenklich finde ich z.B. auch, dass ein Münchner Lokalsender gestern Hr. Laferbeck von der TierSCHUTZorganisation p... zu Wort kommen lässt (in dem Fall: MwSt Fleischprodukte, etc.).


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. August 2019)

wenn heute nicht der 06.August wäre, könnte man es glatt füer einen Aprilscherz halten...


----------



## Mork (6. August 2019)

Besonders gefällt mir Punkt 4. Die Logik ist gut.

Wenn Situation entspannt --> Steine ins Wasser werfen!? Was will man damit bezwecken außer zu eskalieren....

PS: Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es eine 0-Promille Grenze beim Angeln gibt....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. August 2019)

** in der Nähe des Anglers Steine ins Wasser werfen (warum auch nicht?)*
Diese Vorgehensweise sollte man tunlichst unterlassen, denn wenn dadurch ein Fisch zu Schaden kommt ( z.B. Gehörsturz) ist der Werfer in der Pflicht sich selbst anzuzeigen.

Besser die Steine direkt auf den Angler werfen, er wird sich darüber freuen …..

....da er somit einen Grund zur Selbstverteidigung hätte!


(und mit* leeren* Bierflaschen zurück Werfen könnte)


----------



## Orothred (6. August 2019)

Es ist doch einfach nur noch lächerlich.....mehr braucht man dazu echt nicht sagen.....


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. August 2019)

Das ist ganz eindeutig die Strategie. Aufreger produzieren, über die sich dann alle echauffieren und fleißig in den Sozialen Netzwerken teilen. Ich hab's gelesen und finde es nur lächerlich.


----------



## Fischer45 (6. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Jedes vorgehen gegen diesen Mist ist Publicity für den Verein.  Ich würde da gar nichts machen, bis ich persönlich betroffenicht wäre und dann könnte ich für die jünger verstörend reagieren.


On


----------



## Nemo (6. August 2019)

Ich stelle mir vor, dass wirklich einer auf die Idee kommt, diese grandiosen Tipps zu beherzigen.

Situation: Ein schmuddeliger Typ im selbstgeknüpften Jute-Anzug und mit Hofreiter-Gedächtnis-Frisur kommt über die Wiese gestapft, um meinen Fischereischein zu kontrollieren. Ich frage ihn im Gegenzug nach seinem entsprechenden Ausweis, der ihn dazu berechtigt, den meinen zu kontrollieren. Dann weise ich ihn auf die Eingeweide des armen Käfers hin, die an seiner Schuhsohle kleben und frage, wie viele Leben er auf dem Weg über die Wiese wohl vernichtet hat. Dann diskutieren wir darüber, welches Leben schützenswert ist und welches nicht. Ich referiere darüber, wie viele Tiere (nicht nur Insekten) den landwirtschaftlichen Maschinen zum Opfer fallen, während sie seine präferierte Nahrung anbauen und ernten. Das dürfte unterhaltsam sein

Ja, man muss es als Satire sehen und darf sich um so einen Unsinn gar nicht weiter kümmern.
Was allerdings wichtig ist, dass öffentlich klargestellt wird, dass TierSCHUTZ und TierRECHT unterschiedliche Paar schuhe sind. Das wird leider immer unterlassen, wie @smithie zutreffend sagte, wird in den Medien immer fälschlicherweise von Tierschutz gesprochen.


----------



## Fischer45 (6. August 2019)

Ich habe fast einen Lachkrampf bekommen. Die Biersaufenen Angelrüpel.
Meine Frau hat nur noch mit dem Kopf geschüttelt, wie sie das gelesen hat.


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. August 2019)

Verfehlt ja seine Wirkung nicht, wie man an den Reaktionen schön erkennen kann, meinereiner wird nachher Einkaufen gehen und die Tacklebox mit einer schön grell grünen Wasserpistole aufrüsten. Ein Gläschen Bockwürstchen wird meine Ködertasche nicht über maß belasten und ist an manchen Ansitz-Tagen sicher auch sehr lecker


----------



## spike999 (6. August 2019)

Passende Reaktion 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1716862145125166&id=769657293178994


----------



## gründler (6. August 2019)

Moin

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen das solche Kampagnen nicht geschrieben werden um uns Angler damit zu Ärgern...so etwas soll sich in die Köpfe der Bevölkerung brennen, damit wir Angler weiter ins schlechte Licht usw.

Petra ist dauernd in Medien Tv und co. zb. Rtl Aktuell,Talkshows etc. hat schon jemand nen Angelvertreter in solchen Sendungen geshen? 

Es geht nicht darum das wir uns hier und in anderen Foren etc. darüber aufregen,das ganze hat andere langfristige Ziele.

Hinzu kommt sie gehen damit an Schulen und co. und verankern damit Negatives in vielen Köpfen und je mehr man das macht,desto mehr bleibt davon bei der Bevölkerung hängen.

Stk. für Stk. Stigma. um ein Angelverbot durch zu kriegen so wie von Haferschreck oder wie der heißt damals im Video angekündigt.


Und da sind wir wieder beim Skat im Schützengraben.... 18..Jo ...20 Jo...ach spiel Du,sag mal wo ist eigentlich der Feind? Der steht oben am Graben und Repetiert gerade durch....ach so...und was spielst Du jetzt??? ...........


----------



## nostradamus (6. August 2019)

Kann gründler "leider" nur zustimmen! 
Wir angler schaffen es leider nicht mit einer stimme zu reden! Sie schon! 

Ich hoffe, dass sich die bedingungen für uns angler nicht noch weiter verstärkt durch die neue Umweltdiskussion und die Proteste der Schüler. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die ein oder andere Partei vielleicht darauf kommt mit vorgehen gegen angler und Jäger ihr image zu verbessern...

mario


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen das solche Kampagnen nicht geschrieben werden um uns Angler damit zu Ärgern...so etwas soll sich in die Köpfe der Bevölkerung brennen, damit wir Angler weiter ins schlechte Licht usw.
> 
> ...


Nää nää die anglervertreter sind hier im Board und beschimpfen andere User weil sie zu engstirnig sind die gute Arbeit des Verbandes zu würdigen


----------



## geomas (6. August 2019)

Beim Steinewerfen hört der Spaß für mich auf. Da würde ich dann sehr schnell mal die 110 wählen.


Leider grenzen sich normale Natur- und Tierschutzorganisationen nicht von den radikalen Tierrechtlern ab. 
Die Oma von nebenan mit dem übergewichtigen Dackel auf dem Schoß findet „Tierschutz” natürlich toll, aber wie die Tierrechtler die gesamte Gesellschaft verändern wollen ist wohl kaum jemandem bewußt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen das solche Kampagnen nicht geschrieben werden um uns Angler damit zu Ärgern...so etwas soll sich in die Köpfe der Bevölkerung brennen, damit wir Angler weiter ins schlechte Licht usw.



Die Bevölkerung nimm dies weniger wahr als vermutet. Gerade in Bayern wegen des Vorfalls des Großbauers mit Kuhhaltung ist Tierschutz aktuell sehr  präsentes Thema, aber Tierrecht ala PETrA ist nicht erwähnt, die spielen nicht mal namentlich eine Rolle. Also bitte nicht überschätzen.



gründler schrieb:


> Petra ist dauernd in Medien Tv und co. zb. Rtl Aktuell,Talkshows etc. hat schon jemand nen Angelvertreter in solchen Sendungen geshen?



JA, mehr als PETrA Vertreter; gab aus einer solchen Sendung sogar eine Anzeige heraus von C&R; besonders Damen waren oft gesehen, aber von den eigenen Anglerkollegen mit sexistischem Blick wahrgenommen ... zählen eben in der Machowelt der Angler nicht zu den Anglern, gelle ...



gründler schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das wir uns hier und in anderen Foren etc. darüber aufregen,das ganze hat andere langfristige Ziele.



So wie das "Fleisch essen" abschaffen, oberstes Ziel ... bisher nicht sehr erfolgreich.



gründler schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt sie gehen damit an Schulen und co. und verankern damit Negatives in vielen Köpfen und je mehr man das macht,desto mehr bleibt davon bei der Bevölkerung hängen.



Zu den Schulen und wie wir, konkret auch ich, das erfolgreich verhindere, habe ich ja hier im Board geschrieben, aber das wurde ja von Lars (und CO) unerträglich geradezu widerlich schlecht geredet; dass keiner das hier im AB dann mitbekommt und es auch nicht mehr minerseits wie auh andererseits publik gemacht wird, liegt an den eiferversüchtigen selbsternannten alleinangelvertretungsberechtigt Fühlenden.

Die einzigen, die mir als Angler im Bemühen gerade auch gegen Tierrechtler (PEtrA z.B. in Schulen) und gegen falschverstanden Tierschutz (mein Bemühen gegen Ministerium und Landesverband  mit meiner Gewässerordnung/Entnahme) , geschadet haben, waren Angler und das auch noch, nein eigenlich nur, aus diesem Board.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2019)

Hmmm gemerkt habe ich mir dass du was tust und nicht das gegen gekeilt wurde. Aber es bewahrheitet sich da wohl: wer mit Monstern kämpft muss aufpassen nicht selber zu einem zu werden (frei nach nietzsche)

Zum Thema: ich würde noch nie auf Petra gelaber angesprochen von Nichtanglern, die einzigen die sich damit auseinandersetzen neben radikalen Irrlichtern sind wohl wir. Das heißt nicht dass man nicht aufpassen sollte aber ich glaube auch dass Petra in D eher eine Randerscheinung ist


----------



## punkarpfen (6. August 2019)

Hi, 
beim Supercup hat die Organisation ordentlich Spendengelder investiert und eine Bandenwerbung geschaltet. In meiner Schule gibt es keine Werbung seitens dieser Organisation. Sie hätte hier auch keine Chance.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. August 2019)

Wir sollten trotzdem aufpassen, steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Es gibt schon P&T Anlagen, da ist das Fotografieren und Filmen verboten, warum wohl?? Eine falsche Aufnahme im Netz und der Teufelskreis fängt doch an, siehe Freiburg-Waller. Und gegen Steine werfen, auf dieses Niveau sollten wir uns doch gar nicht herab lassen.


----------



## Wünschelrute (6. August 2019)

Also beim Angelkurs wurden wir auch eindringlich gewarnt. Aber wer hier im Board hat wirklich schon mal Probleme mit diesen Leuten gehabt? Und damit meine ich nicht Anzeigen, sondern dass die einen anlabern oder diskutieren wollen. Ich persönlich werde eher von Familienvätern oder -müttern mit Kindern gefragt, wie das eigentlich alles funktioniert und die erklären das dann auch gerne ihrem Kind. Also alles sehr freundliche Leute, die aufrichtiges Interesse haben. Ich bin aber auch noch nicht so lange dabei und wohne in einer Gegend, die eher nicht so "gentrifiziert" ist. Da ist der Nährboden auch eher schlecht. 

Das scheint wie sehr viele Dinge vor allem im Internet stattzufinden zwischen einigen wenigen Radikalen, ausgehend von P€TA.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (6. August 2019)

Bei uns hat mal einer nen Jungangler anzeigen wollen, weil er Barben in der Schonzeit zurückstzte.
Da hat er sich ganz schnell einen Platzverweis eingehandelt.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## phirania (6. August 2019)

Hab da meine Proleme mit diesen Leuten am Wasser schon gehabt....
Gelten ja schon als sehr gestört und das kann ich nur bestätigen...
Mehr möchte ich hier nicht dazu schreiben.


----------



## smithie (6. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Bevölkerung nimm dies weniger wahr als vermutet. Gerade in Bayern wegen des Vorfalls des Großbauers mit Kuhhaltung ist Tierschutz aktuell sehr  präsentes Thema, aber Tierrecht ala PETrA ist nicht erwähnt, die spielen nicht mal namentlich eine Rolle. Also bitte nicht überschätzen.


Hm, wie kommt dann gestern ein gewisser Hr. Hafermehl als "Tierschutzexperte" in einem Interview bei Radio Gong zu Wort?

Man kann hoffen, dass P nur eine Randerscheinung ist und bleibt - ich habe da starke Zweifel.


----------



## Meefo 46 (6. August 2019)

Wenn ja wenn denn die Angler mal geschlossen und auch Politisch motiviert gegen solche Kampagnen angehen würden.
Sehe es vielleicht auch mit Unterstützung der Jäger anders aus  ,man bedenke nur die Menge der Wähler wenn sie denn mal unter einen Hut zu bekommen wären .
Aber wir stehen uns ja lieber selber im Wege als miteinander zu Agieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Hm, wie kommt dann gestern ein gewisser Hr. Hafermehl als "Tierschutzexperte" in einem Interview bei Radio Gong zu Wort?



Hr. Hafermehl als Inbegriff veganes Essens?


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2019)

was die Tante da schreibt ist ungeheuerlich, sie ruft klar zu Pöbeleien und Provokationen auf, sie ruft dazu auf, sich an fremden Eigentum zu vergreifen (Versuch gefangene Fische zu retten).
Sie ruft öffentlich dazu auf, die Persönlichkeitsrechte unbescholtener Bürger zu verletzen in dem sie rät zu fotografieren.
und das Alles soll einfach so ignoriert werden?

Hier müssen die Verbände ganz klar dagegen Vorgehen und das in aller Öffentlichkeit.
Da sie es nicht tun, wird PETA sein Ziel, die Angler zu stigmatisieren schon sehr bald erreichen.
Sie machen mit gesetzwidrigem Verhalten Stimmung gegen eine große Bevölkerungsgruppe und sollen dafür ungeschoren davonkommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

Bist du Mitglied in einem entsprechenden Verband? Dann berede das doch mit denen dringen und leg deinen Ansatz deutlich dar!


----------



## Justsu (6. August 2019)

Das Problem ist doch, dass die trotz solcher hirnrissigen Aktionen grundsätzlich ein gutes Image in der Bevölkerung haben. In erster Linie wegen (ihrer zugegebenermaßen sehr gut gemachten) lieber nackt als im Pelz Kampagne... 

Wenn ich jemanden über Peta reden höre erzähle ich immer die Geschichte von dem Ort Fischen im Allgäu, dem Peta vorgeschlagen hat sich doch bitte umzubenennen... Solche Schwachsinnsaktionen (und dazu zählt diese hier auch!) sollten viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit in der Bevölkerung erhalten, damit die breite Mehrheit endlich erkennt, dass dieser Verein einfach nicht ernst zu nehmen ist!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Fr33 (6. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bist du Mitglied in einem entsprechenden Verband? Dann berede das doch mit denen dringen und leg deinen Ansatz deutlich dar!



Das ist doch in der Vergangenheit so häufig angesprochen worden und der Bundesverband (Happach K.) hat damals deutlich gemacht, dass man die einfach igorieren sollte. Auf der Ebene erreichst du nix.


----------



## Orothred (6. August 2019)

Ignorieren wäre aber doch auch wirklich das Beste. Wir geben hier schon wieder viel zu viel Bühne.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2019)

@ Orothred, so so, ignorieren von strafbaren Handlungen ist also das Beste.
Man stelle sich mal die gleiche Handlungsweise gegen eine andere Zielgruppe vor, Politiker zum Beispiel, oder Fußballer.

was glaubst Du was dann passiert?


----------



## smithie (6. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hr. Hafermehl als Inbegriff veganes Essens?


Genau - wie stehen die eigentlich zur Thematik Insekten als Fleisch-Ersatz? 
Kommt da dann auch die ominöse Steuer drauf?

Zum Thema Standpunkt darlegen im Verband: wenn eine sachliche Diskussion nicht möglich ist, ist mir meine Zeit auf diesem Planeten zu schade...


----------



## Fr33 (6. August 2019)

Das schlimme am Ignorieren ist, dass irgendwann eine Grenze erreicht wird die man eben nicht mehr ignorieren kann. Heute mag es 1-2 Petanier sein, die dir beim Angeln auf den Keks gehen. Morgen bückt sich der Angelverein oder Verband vor den Petaniern und schränkt dich ein.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

Meine Frage galt @Brillendorsch


----------



## Orothred (6. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @ Orothred, so so, ignorieren von strafbaren Handlungen ist also das Beste.
> Man stelle sich mal die gleiche Handlungsweise gegen eine andere Zielgruppe vor, Politiker zum Beispiel, oder Fußballer.
> 
> was glaubst Du was dann passiert?



Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, indem keine Bühne geboten wird....würde bei egal welcher Zielgruppe wunderbar funktionieren, da damit das Ziel der initialen Aktion nicht erreicht wird.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Meine Frage galt @Brillendorsch


 Fr 33 war schneller als ich, ich sehe es genau wie er.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, indem keine Bühne geboten wird....würde bei egal welcher Zielgruppe wunderbar funktionieren, da damit das Ziel der initialen Aktion nicht erreicht wird.....



Bei jeder anderen Zielgruppe wäre eine Strafanzeige das Mitte um "Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen"


----------



## Orothred (6. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Bei jeder anderen Zielgruppe wäre eine Strafanzeige das Mitte um "Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen"



Welchen Straftatbestand willst du denn nach dem Artikel anzeigen?

Es hält dich übrigens niemand davon ab, Anzeige zu erstatten....


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2019)

Andere Zielgruppe:
 da ruft jemand öffentlich dazu auf, Steine in den Bundestag zu werfen oder während eines Spiels 
ins Fußballstadion. die selbe Person ruft dazu auf, dort zu provozieren und zu pöbeln.

Da fragst Du nach den Straftatbestand?


----------



## seppl184 (6. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Andere Zielgruppe:
> da ruft jemand öffentlich dazu auf, Steine in den Bundestag zu werfen oder während eines Spiels
> ins Fußballstadion. die selbe Person ruft dazu auf, dort zu provozieren und zu pöbeln.
> 
> Da fragst Du nach den Straftatbestand?


Du vergleichst Sachbeschädigung und gefährdung anderer mit Steine in See oder Fluss werfen ?


----------



## Orothred (6. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Andere Zielgruppe:
> da ruft jemand öffentlich dazu auf, Steine in den Bundestag zu werfen oder während eines Spiels
> ins Fußballstadion. die selbe Person ruft dazu auf, dort zu provozieren und zu pöbeln.
> 
> Da fragst Du nach den Straftatbestand?



Äpfel mit Birnen....

Aber nochmal: Niemand hält dich davon ab, Anzeige zu erstatten aufgrund dieses Artikels.....

Oder wird hier nur laut krakeelt, aber machen sollen die anderen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2019)

Die Tante fordert dazu auf, sich an fremden Eigentum zu vergreifen (gefangene Fische retten)
sie fordert dazu auf, Steine in der Nähe des Anglers ins Wasser zu werfen. Da wird die Gefährdung des Anglers billigend in Kauf genommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Äpfel mit Birnen....
> 
> Aber nochmal: Niemand hält dich davon ab, Anzeige zu erstatten aufgrund dieses Artikels.....
> 
> Oder wird hier nur laut krakeelt, aber machen sollen die anderen?



Sie greift die gesamte Anglerschaft an, deshalb ist doch wohl zu allererst der Bundesverband in der Pflicht.
Schließlich behauptet dieser ja, die Angler in Deutschland zu vertreten.


----------



## Orothred (6. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Sie greift die gesamte Anglerschaft an, deshalb ist doch wohl zu allererst der Bundesverband in der Pflicht.
> Schließlich behauptet dieser ja, die Angler in Deutschland zu vertreten.



Dann wende dich an den Bundesverband mit der Aufforderung, dagegen vorzugehen.....

Ansonsten bleibt die Frage:



> Oder wird hier nur laut krakeelt, aber machen sollen die anderen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Dann wende dich an den Bundesverband mit der Aufforderung, dagegen vorzugehen.....
> 
> Ansonsten bleibt die Frage:


wir drehen uns im Kreis.

wie F33 schon richtigerweise schrieb, der BV hat sich längst dahingehend geäußert, bezüglich PETA besser weiter den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken
und lieber nichts dagegen zu unternehmen.


----------



## Orothred (6. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wir drehen uns im Kreis.
> 
> wie F33 schon richtigerweise schrieb, der BV hat sich längst dahingehend geäußert, bezüglich PETA besser weiter den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken
> und lieber nichts dagegen unternehmen.



Ja, wie drehen uns im Kreis. Wenn die von dir gewünschte Aktion des Bundesverbandes nicht passiert, wer hält dich jetzt davon ab, selbst aktiv zu werden? Ansonsten verweise ich weiterhin auf die eingangs gestellte Frage....


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. August 2019)

Deine eingangs gestellte Frage, ob nur rumkrakeelt wird, verneine ich.

Auch wenn Du diese Frage in eine Endlosschleife steckst und immer wieder postest, wird Deine Argumentation nicht besser.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2019)

Wenn sie die Gefangenen Fische retten - ist es dann nicht ein widerrechtliches zurücksetzen?


----------



## Orothred (6. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Deine eingangs gestellte Frage, ob nur rumkrakeelt wird, verneine ich.
> 
> Auch wenn Du diese Frage in eine Endlosschleife steckst und immer wieder postest, wird Deine Argumentation nicht besser.



Du beantwortest schlicht und einfach meine Fragen nicht....würdest du das tun, hätten wir keine Endlosschleife....

Ich mag nunmal keine Schreihälse, die daheim auf dem Sofa rumposaunen, wie kacke doch die Welt ist und dann erzählen, wer am Besten was dagegen machen soll, solange man es selbst nicht tun muss....damit bin ich zu dem Thema dann auch still....


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

Warum ich meine Frage nach Verbandsmitgliedschaft stellte:

Ich finde es schon bemerkenswert nicht Mitglied zu sein, kein Mitglied sein zu wollen, keine Unterstützung zu bieten, aber Unterstüztung einzuverlangen ... .


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum ich meine Frage nach Verbandsmitgliedschaft stellte:
> 
> Ich finde es schon bemerkenswert nicht Mitglied zu sein, kein Mitglied sein zu wollen, keine Unterstützung zu bieten, aber Unterstüztung einzuverlangen ... .


Na ja in so ne Situation kommt man wenn man sich als Vertreter aller Angler ausgibt  ich bin in einem Verein der den Verbänden angehört - ich glaube nur das würde die dann einen feuchten Kehricht interessieren wenn ich eine ausgeklügelte PR Strategie vorlegen würde - geschweige denn dass die mich bezahlen könnten 
Ich frag mich halt manchmal: können die vom DAFV nicht mehr machen (haben ja in den vergleich zum jagdverband relativ überschaubare Mittel) oder wollen sie einfach nicht.


----------



## Mikesch (6. August 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> ... Heute mag es 1-2 Petanier sein, die dir beim Angeln auf den Keks gehen. ...


Die Chance einen echten PETAianer am Wasser zu treffen ist sehr gering, da lt. Wikipedia der Verein in Deutschland aus nur 9 Vollmitgliedern (stimmberechtigt) besteht.
Die "Masse" sind Mitläufer (Spender), welche keinen echten Vereinsmitglieder sind. Werden zwar "Fördermitglieder" genannt, sind aber nur Geldgeber.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

@Kochtopf Frag doch einfach an!

Nebenbei: Die Bezahlung und wer mich bezahlen kann, stellt sich in meiner ehrenamtlichen Mitwirkung nicht.


----------



## Meefo 46 (6. August 2019)

Was hat das jetzt alles mit einer Verbandsmitgliedschaft zu tun wenn man von einem Anglerverband fordert sich hinter oder vor seine Mitglieder zu stellen .
Dazu muss mann nicht zwingend Mitglied irgend eines Verbandes sein,wenn dieser Verband sich Anglerverband nennt sollte er auch für diese Eintreten....
Und gerade gegen diese Tierrechtler...


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt alles mit einer Verbandsmitgliedschaft zu tun wenn man von einem Anglerverband fordert sich hinter oder vor seine Mitglieder zu stellen .



Merkst du es in deinem Satz nicht selbst?! Wirklich nicht? ...


----------



## Rannebert (6. August 2019)

Ich hoffe, von euch, die ihr hier die ganze Zeit auf Verbandsmitgliedschaft pocht, sind alle auch schön in der Gewerkschaft organisiert und kassieren nicht einfach nur so Tariflöhne.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

Siehste also es geht um Trittbrettfahren 

Keinen Beitrag leisten wollen oder Leistung fordern!

Der Denkfehler aber hier liegt woanders:
Hier wird das eigene Wollen auf die Mitglieder, die es zu vertreten gilt, übertragen.
Das eigene Wollen aber muss nicht dem der Mitglieder entsprechen.

Also muss man als Leistungsforderer Mitglied werden, damit das Wollen nun Mitgliederswunsch ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. August 2019)

Meine Herren, warum fürchtet ihr die PETA???

Wir zerfleischen uns doch schon selber. Wie stand es letztens in einem Thread: Geht lieber Angeln.


----------



## Meefo 46 (6. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Merkst du es in deinem Satz nicht selbst?! Wirklich nicht? ...


Na wenn du da nachfragen musst.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2019)

Wenn man Peta gegen Angeln googlet, findet man ein paar Stimmen vom Bundesverband und Funke aus dem Landesverband Bayern dazu.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. August 2019)

Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, von euch, die ihr hier die ganze Zeit auf Verbandsmitgliedschaft pocht, sind alle auch schön in der Gewerkschaft organisiert und kassieren nicht einfach nur so Tariflöhne.



In größeren Zusammenhängen zu denken gefällt mir


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2019)

Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, von euch, die ihr hier die ganze Zeit auf Verbandsmitgliedschaft pocht, sind alle auch schön in der Gewerkschaft organisiert und kassieren nicht einfach nur so Tariflöhne.


Du vergleichst Kuchenbacken mit Arschbacken aber gut... die Arbeitgeber haben ein Interesse daran, dass die tariflichen Regelungen für alle gelten weil sonst die Gewerkschaften zu stark werden würden. Wenn man also deine Argumentation konsequent aufgreift würde das bedeuten, dass wir *alle* in DAFV Vereine eintreten müssten, damit der DAFV sich für uns alle möglichst stark machen kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> die Arbeitgeber haben ein Interesse daran, dass die tariflichen Regelungen für alle gelten


Häh, in welchem Land soll dass denn so sein?

Zum Peta Artikel:
Für mich liest sich das wie eine Satire und so nehme ich dies auch an.
Es werden alle Vorurteile/Klischees, welche man Anglern gerne anhängt, bedacht.

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Häh, in welchem Land soll dass denn so sein?


Wir reden aneinander vorbei, das merke ich jetzt schon. Wenn du Tarifbindung hast wirst du als Arbeitgeber den Teufel tun und zustimmen dass dieser nur für organisierte Mitarbeiter gilt da du sonst plötzlich exorbitante Organisationsraten hast - und dann tun Streiks richtig weg. Bei uns in der Dienststelle sind 3% (!) Maximal organisiert, da ist jede Grippewelle gefährlicher als ein Streik


----------



## Taxidermist (6. August 2019)

@Kochtopf 
OK, nun hab ich verstanden.

Jürgen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. August 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Beim Steinewerfen hört der Spaß für mich auf. Da würde ich dann sehr schnell mal die 110 wählen.



110 wäre da bei mir auch das minimum....aber nicht beim Telefon, sondern als Bleigewicht. So schnell kann der gar nicht laufen wie ich mein Rütchen damit auflade.....und zeennnnng


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

Na, sind wir mal wieder da angelangt?!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. August 2019)

Ich nenns schlichtweg Selbstverteidigung....soll mir erstmal einer das Gegenteil beweisen, wenn Steine vor meinen Füßen von hinten rangeflogen kommen.


Abgesehen davon, warum geht die Politik nichtmal soweit Peta das Vereinsrecht abzunehmen? Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, beinhaltet eben jenes auch, das man Mitglied werden kann.
Kann man das bei Peta? Wohl eher nicht, bestenfalls spenden und das wars dann.
Nur was tut unsre Politik? Sie schaut weiterhin weg und lässt die einfach so machen. Da muß man ansetzen, sowas dürfte gar nicht den Status "e.V." innehaben nach geltendem Recht.
Macht aber niemand, scheinbar sind die Wurzeln recht tief verankert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

Keiner wirft mit Steinen nach dir.

Die Poltik hat keine Handhabe gegen einen e.V. . Ich denke, dies wurde oft genug nun im AB behandelt.

Wenn dich der Vereinsstatus stört, klage.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. August 2019)

Wurde letzte Woche erst beim Nachangeln mit Sylvesterraketen beschossen....war ganz lustig, auch für die Fische vor mir im Wasser.
Ob das nun Tierrechtler, Schützer oder einfach nur Suffköppe waren interessiert mich nicht, da hörts einfach mal auf.

Die Politik hat immer die Handhabe...die Gesetze fallen schließlich nicht vom Himmel.
Eher wirds wohl so sein, das man für eintsprechende "Gegenleistung" einfach mal die Füße still hält.
Alles andre wäre zwar wünschenswert aber fernab der Realität....Geld regiert die Welt, war schon immer so und bleibt auch so.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2019)

Auch Politiker könnten dagegen klagen, insbesonders unser posterboy hocke von der FDP


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Auch Politiker könnten dagegen klagen, insbesonders unser posterboy hocke von der FDP



Als Privatperson sicherlich. Aber das kannst du ja auch.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Als Privatperson sicherlich. Aber das kannst du ja auch.


Ja, aber meine Rechtsschutz will da nicht geradestehen und als Familienvater hab ich wichtigere Kostenstellen... Peta verklagen hebe ich mir für die Rente auf, als Hobby


----------



## Nemo (6. August 2019)

...und wer jetzt noch nicht genug gelacht hat, kann die grandiose Autorin mal googlen, was die sonst noch so angestellt haben soll, wie z.B. Plastikfische aus Aquarien retten, oder herausragende "wissenschaftliche" Stellungnahmen schreiben

Was man ansonsten findet, sind viele Quellen, wie die selbsternannten Tier"schützer" mit FakeNews und manipulierten Bildern arbeiten. Damit haben sich schon so einige lächerlich gemacht und selbst diskreditiert, aber das funktioniert tatsächlich auch nur mit öffentlichen Gegendarstellungen.

Insofern weiche ich gerade wieder von meiner zwischenzeitlichen Meinung ab oder stelle zumindest in Frage, dass das einfache Ignorieren dieser Fantasten die richtige Strategie ist.


----------



## gründler (6. August 2019)

https://www.bild.de/.../peta-gibt-tipps-werft-steine-in-die-naehe-der-angler-63790844.bil...

Ziel erreicht max. Aufmerksamkeit........


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. August 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> https://www.bild.de/.../peta-gibt-tipps-werft-steine-in-die-naehe-der-angler-63790844.bil...
> 
> Ziel erreicht max. Aufmerksamkeit........



Das nennst du maximale Aufmerksamkeit? Na dann ist ja nichts zu befürchten ...

Der Artrikel ist gut, da inhaltlich kritisch Stellung zum PETrA Aufruf gemommen ist und das durchaus klug.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. August 2019)

Nach deiner Aussage zweifelte ich an meiner Grundhaltung, das die Bild wohl grundsätzlich keine guten Artikel verfassen kann. Nun also habe ich ihn gelesen.

Ja spätestens jetzt weiß ich, schmeiße keine Steine auf andere Menschen.

Wusste ich, dank der hervorragenden Erziehung meiner Verwandtschaft aber auch schon etwas länger.

Wo ist das ein guter Artikel?


----------



## alexpp (6. August 2019)

Wenn Hetzer ein Artikel über andere Hetzer bringen, dann würde ich auch sagen, sie haben das Ziel erreicht.
Für Bild wohl ein vergleichsweise neutraler Artikel.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Nach deiner Aussage zweifelte ich an meiner Grundhaltung, das die Bild wohl grundsätzlich keine guten Artikel verfassen kann. Nun also habe ich ihn gelesen.
> 
> Ja spätestens jetzt weiß ich, schmeiße keine Steine auf andere Menschen.
> 
> ...


Du musst die Leute da abholen wo sie stehen


----------



## Mariachi (7. August 2019)

Das Wichtigste ist - im Falle so einer Begegnung der dritten Art - die Ruhe zu bewahren.
Die PETA-Extremisten versuchen hier - mal wieder - zu provozieren. Was besseres, als wenn einer von uns gewalttätig oder anders kriminell wird kann denen doch nicht passieren. Eine bessere Propaganda gibt es für solche Idioten doch nicht. Also: Ruhe bewahren und auf einen Rechtsbruch von deren Seite warten und dann die Polizei rufen. Auch in deren Augen sind das extremistische Spinner. Einen Rechtsbruch begehen diese Leute übrigens schon, sobald sie einen gezielt filmen oder fotografieren(Stichwort Datenschutzgrundverordnung EU-DSGVO).
Das Beste ist: Nicht provozieren lassen, immer korrekt am Wasser verhalten (DAS sollten wir ohnehin immer!) und der PETA-Fuzzi verliert irgendwann die Lust am provozieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2019)

Der Artikel ist insofern gut, da er zu der Aussage von PETrA  eine Erwiderung von einem Angler bringt, die in den Worten klug und knapp ist.
Auch die Rechtmäßigkeit der PEtRA Auforderung wird angzweifelt.
Mehr Aufmerksamkeit ist der Angelegenheit nicht zu widmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2019)

Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern hat nun reagiert und Argumente für die Presse gegen PETA herausgegeben.


----------



## GeorgeB (7. August 2019)

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass möglichst viele Aktivisten die Peta-Aufforderung lesen und die Vorschläge auch in ihren Urlaubsländern umsetzen. Bedenken brauchen sie nicht zu haben. Die medizinische Versorgung ist dort nicht mehr ganz so schlecht, wie sie früher einmal war.


----------



## Orothred (7. August 2019)

GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass möglichst viele Aktivisten die Peta-Aufforderung lesen und die Vorschläge auch in ihren Urlaubsländern umsetzen. Bedenken brauchen sie nicht zu haben. Die medizinische Versorgung ist dort nicht mehr ganz so schlecht, wie sie früher einmal war.



Müssen diese latenten Gewaltandeutungen dauernd sein?


----------



## GeorgeB (7. August 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Müssen diese latenten Gewaltandeutungen dauernd sein?



Das ist keine Gewaltandrohung sondern eine Beschreibung dessen was passiert, wenn man solche Handlungsweisen dort umsetzt, wo Menschen regelmäßig nicht ganz so zurückhaltend gegen Störer und Provokateure vorgehen. Nicht umsonst weist man in dieser erbärmlichen Aufforderung darauf hin zunächst einmal abzuleuchten, ob man mit Widerstand zu rechnen hat. Was nichts anderes heißt als sich auf Leute zu konzentrieren, die man als wehrlos einschätzt. Sehr viel tiefer kann auch eine Aktivistenschublade nicht angeordnet sein. Es offenbart sich die ganze Erbärmlichkeit solchen Blcokwarttums. 

Sollte mich irgend so ein Hobby-Denunziant auf die in der Peta-Aufforderung beschriebene Weise an der rechtmäßigen Ausübung meines Hobbys hindern, werde ich ganz einfach mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Nötigung reagieren. Ob weitere mögliche Straftatbestände hinzukommen können, muss man sehen. Ärger bereiten würde es ihm auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Nemo (7. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern hat nun reagiert und Argumente für die Presse gegen PETA herausgegeben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328197
> Anhang anzeigen 328198


Beide Daumen hoch und besten Dank an die Bayern


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Beide Daumen hoch und besten Dank an die Bayern



Der Verband prüft gerade im Moment eine Klagemöglichkeit.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern hat nun reagiert und Argumente für die Presse gegen PETA herausgegeben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328197
> Anhang anzeigen 328198


Cool  gibt es die auch als PDF?

Ich würde keine Gewalt anwenden, aber beim Verdacht einer Straftat festhalten bis die Ordnungsmacht vor Ort ist müsste mE möglich sein.


----------



## GeorgeB (7. August 2019)

Wer seine 7 Sinne zusammen hat wird sicherlich keine Gewlat anwenden. Nicht nur da, sondern generell. 

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Verbände hier energisch vorgehen und auch die Medien ihre Scheuklappen ablegen. Warum:

Die Intention dieser Aufforderung ist, auch wenn sie mit allerhand Hinweisen versehen ist, Menschen beim Angeln zu behindern oder zu stören. Das kann man sehr wohl als Nötigung auffassen  und somit als öffentliche Aufforderung zur Begehung einer Straftat. Käme es dann konkret zu einert Tat, stellt es u.U. eine Anstiftung dar.

Ich halte es, abgesehen von möglicher Strafbarkeit und unglaublicher Stillosigkeit, darüber hinaus für besonders verwerflich. Denn wer würde sich tatsächlich als Störer gegen wildfremde Angler betätigen? 

Durchleuchtet ein jeder Mensch sein Umfeld, werden das mit Sicherheit nicht die gestandenen, besonnenen Menschen sein. Die, die etwas darstellen oder besonders viel zu verlieren haben. Sei es nur einen Ruf. Es werden eher diejenigen sein, die man als "etwas durchgeknallt" einordnet. Und die wiederum laufen Gefahr bei einem solchen Manöver die Kontrolle zu verlieren und sich nicht nur strafbar zu machen, sondern auch Grenzen zu überschreiten, die bei einer beträchtlichen Zahl von Menschen schnell zu gewalttätiger Gegenwehr führen. Das kann eine Trecht Prügel oder einen absichtlich oder unabsichtlich herbeigeführten Sturz ins Wasser bedeuten. Ersteres, vor allem auch Letzteres kann sehr schnell lebensgefährlich sein. Somit ist es vollkommen verantwortungslos Menschen dazu aufzufordern, sich und andere in solche Situationen zu bringen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. August 2019)

Unterschätzt diesen Personenkreis der Fanatiker nicht.

Ich hatte schon 2 Begegnungen der dritten Art beim angeln.

Eine junge Frau schrie mich an, warf Steine und ging auf sich paarendes Wasserfgeflügel los .

Dem Vogelweibchen würde von dem Männchen Gewalt angetan.

Danach konzentrierte sie sich wieder auf mich als Feindbild , ich habe selten einen solchen Hass im Gesicht eines vllt. 20-25jährigen Mädchens gesehen -

beängstigend und verstörend.

Die zweite Behelligung meiner Angelaktivität kam dadurch, dass ein junger Mann (klischeehaft sogar langhaarig) neben mir auf seinem Hollandrad hielt

und mit hochstrenger Stimme behauptete , dass hier Angeln verbotensei, man habe Angler vertrieben , um die Vermüllung zu stoppen.

Ich würde ja wissen, wie Angler sich am Wasser verhielten.

Anschliessend wurde mit Hafenmeister etc. gedroht.

Auch in seinem Gesicht war sehr viel Hass zu sehen.

Ich habe für mich entschieden, mich nach den sehr aufwühlenden Begegnungen , extrem korrekt am Wasser zu verhalten.

Dazu zählt für mich auch der Verzicht auf das sogn. C+R und Bilder von lebenden Fängen sowie Angeln dort, wo es viel Publikum gibt.


Traurig , aber ich sehe auch Gefahr, dass durch  Greta - Fanatiker ( meine nicht die gemäßigten, vernünftigen Schützer ) , eine Verbrüderung
mit Petra Aktivisten stattfinden könnte.

Man liest ja nur noch vom Umweltschutz , dem Klima und wer gegen wen "hatet" ; in meiner Familie hat sich ein Mädel dazu entschieden, von Vegetarisch auf vegan zu wechseln, weil es von fleischessenden Kindern gemobbt wurde, will es nun noch weniger "böses" essen ; die Mutter muss Zusatzpillen verfüttern, wegen der fehlenden Nährstoffe.

Wir leben in einer Überflussgesellschaft inkl. Werteverfall - es scheinen "ökologische Hippizeiten" auszubrechen ... beängstigend.

R.S.


----------



## Orothred (7. August 2019)

Was hat PETA jetzt mit Umweltschutz zu tun?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. August 2019)

wenn du das Gewässer zumüllst, ist das gegen das Tierrecht, also auch dafür Peta. Fanatiker sind nicht zu bremsen, es geht nicht um Recht haben, sondern um gefühltes Recht zu bekommen.


----------



## rippi (7. August 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Was hat PETA jetzt mit Umweltschutz zu tun?


Veganismus ist Klimaschutz. Das wurde in der Werbung gesagt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2019)

OhWeh ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Veganismus ist Klimaschutz. Das wurde in der Werbung gesagt.



Genau , am Besten Alles Vieh der Welt direkt freilassen.

Und die Zusatzpillen zur Nahrungsergänzung verschickt Dock morris frei Haus - im Plastikröhrchen 

Petaner schlagen hier häufiger auf , meistens, wenn es um z.B. Treffen von Hundefreunden geht, haben die da auch einen Gesinnungs - Stand,

um den Leuten Gut und Böse zu erklären.

Letztes Jahr waren das eine Gruppe von großgewachsenen, jungen Frauen - alle sehr schlank und schlacksig , sehr blass im Gesicht und wirkten
körperlich zerbrechlich.
Typ Klumsches Supermodel


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2019)

Ich dachte nur PEtrA lebt von schlechten radikalen Klischees ...


----------



## angler1996 (7. August 2019)

die Frage ist doch wie verhält sich ein Angel ordnungsgemäß, der P-Jünger trifft?

Du triffst ein PJünger -schaue dichum , ob er/sie  allein ist oder ob weitere in der Natur herum irren-
wenn es mehrere sind , rufe weitere Angler Deines Vertrauens hinzu und zeige ihnen den Weg zum Wasser
ist es nur einer - nimm ihn an die Hand - Voricht bei Frauen - erst notarielle Erlaubnis einholen-
Denke daran sei hilfreich und aufmerksam, die PJünger kommen aus der Stadt und könnten sich in der Natur verirren, womöglich verletzen die  sich selbst

Zeig Ihnen Wasser -Flüsse - Seen. zeig Ihnen deine Freizeitbeschäftigung - äh am Sonnabend Früh  -nennt sich Arbeitseinsatz, Vorsicht sollten da einer mittun wollen, teilweise nimmt man dazu Werkzeug

Suche die Steinchen- zeig ihnen den Weg dazu , gib ihnen Steinchen in die Hand und zeige ihnen , warum du dadurch mehr Fische fängst


GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wer seine 7 Sinne zusammen hat wird sicherlich keine Gewlat anwenden. Nicht nur da, sondern generell.
> 
> Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Verbände hier energisch vorgehen und auch die Medien ihre Scheuklappen ablegen. Warum:
> 
> ...



streng genommen sind das teils keine Behinderungen sondern Eingriffe in Persönlichkeitsrechte,Angriffe auf die Person , Versuche der Nötigung, das sind keine Pappenstiele;
auch wenn das ganze Ding  lächerlich ist  und jemand der es umsetzt schon sehr schlichten Gemüts sein muss


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Beide Daumen hoch und besten Dank an die Bayern


dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Veganismus ist Klimaschutz. Das wurde in der Werbung gesagt.


Ist auch nur schwer zu leugnen und neben meinem Auto eine meiner größten Verfehlungen, das ich regelmäßig ausgiebig der Fleischeslust erliege. Und da meine ich ausdrücklich nicht die im übertragenden Sinn gemeinte.

Aber die Themen hier zu verknüpfen halte ich für übertrieben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2019)

schön, dass zumindest der bayrische Verband erkannt hat, dass hier ,nicht mehr einfach weggeguckt werden darf.
Ansonsten finde ich es schon etwas bezeichnend, dass jemand, der sich kritisch dem Bundesverband gegenüber äußert, 
als Krakeeler bezeichnet wird und gleichzeitig aufgefordert wird , doch Verbandsmitglied zu werden.
Das geht halt nicht, als Einzelperson kann man nicht Mitglied im BV werden. 
Und der kleine Angelverein bewirkt beim BV soviel wie ein Mückenstich, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2019)

@Forelle2000 hat ja mitgelesen und die bayerische Art wohl als bemerkenswert, hoffentlich vorbildlich in der Sache, erkannt.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Forelle2000 hat ja mitgelesen und die bayerische Art wohl als bemerkenswert, hoffentlich vorbildlich in der Sache, erkannt.


Aber meine Frage nach einer PDF hast du übergangen :'-(


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2019)

Nein, habe ich nicht, aber ich warte bis ich hoffentlich JA sagen kann.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. August 2019)

der bayrische Verband führt die gleichen Argumente an, wie ich.

eigentlich müssten die Bundesverbandsleute jetzt dagegen genauso hetzen, wie gegen mich.
oder sind die Bayern auch Krakeeler?


----------



## seppl184 (7. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> der bayrische Verband führt die gleichen Argumente an, wie ich.
> 
> eigentlich müssten die Bundesverbandsleute jetzt dagegen genauso hetzen, wie gegen mich.
> oder sind die Bayern auch Krakeeler?


Ich denke nicht. Die machen ja was........


----------



## Orothred (7. August 2019)

seppl184 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Die machen ja was........



Genau


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ist auch nur schwer zu leugnen und neben meinem Auto eine meiner größten Verfehlungen, das ich regelmäßig ausgiebig der Fleischeslust erliege. Und da meine ich ausdrücklich nicht die im übertragenden Sinn gemeinte.
> 
> Aber die Themen hier zu verknüpfen halte ich für übertrieben.



Fleisch zu reduzieren ist keine schlechte Idee ... hielt ich seinerzeit auch für nahezu unmöglich.

Wenig aber tolle Qualität lautet das ( mein )Zauberwort .

Oder als Angler selber fangen , gibt Nichts besseres.

Ich denke im Umgang mit radikalen Tierrechtlern kann man sich durch höfliche Gelassenheit ganz gut aufstellen , sehr gute Argumente hat er ja, der Angler! 

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (7. August 2019)

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/angeln-allgemein/news/peta-aktivisten-in-sicht-was-tun/

Ich stell mir grad vor, ich nehme den Fisch aus und zeige Sitz von Galle, Leber und Herz 

Das Ding mit der Bifi gefällt mir auch.


----------



## Orothred (7. August 2019)

Zur Info


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. August 2019)

Wenn ich lese, das es schon solche Auseinandersetzungen gab, bin ich froh, das  ich nicht irgendwo in einem  Ballungsraum angeln gehe. Hier habe ich so einen Mist noch nicht erlebt, auch nichts gehört.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, das würde jemand mal im Stralsunder Hafen probieren, kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die Personen trocken das Hafengelände verlassen. Rau aber herzlich


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> der bayrische Verband führt die gleichen Argumente an, wie ich.
> 
> eigentlich müssten die Bundesverbandsleute jetzt dagegen genauso hetzen, wie gegen mich.
> oder sind die Bayern auch Krakeeler?


Nein, da krakeelt keiner, die machen!

Der Verband denkt mit, die Vorstände sind leidenschaftliche Angler, teils Vereinsvorstände aus denen sie in den Verband gewählt wurden, und noch wichtiger: Der Verband hört auf Mitglieder !


----------



## Rannebert (7. August 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Zur Info
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 328209



Gefällt mir, seine Einstellung!


----------



## Forelle2000 (8. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Forelle2000 hat ja mitgelesen und die bayerische Art wohl als bemerkenswert, hoffentlich vorbildlich in der Sache, erkannt.


Ja warum nicht? Viele Landesverbände machen ihre Arbeit gut. Ich finde den Artikel vom bayrischen Verband in Ordnung. Obwohl ich das "gut" gleich wieder einschränken muss, ich vertrete persönlich den Standpunkt Aktionen der Petra völlig zu ignorieren. Ein Spinnerverein, den man mit Logik und Menschenverstand nicht bei kommt. Da mag manch einer eine andere Meinung haben. Ich erhebe nicht den Anspruch, dass diese meine Meinung der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. August 2019)

Hallo Forelle2000
Hallo miteinander



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Petra völlig zu ignorieren. Ein Spinnerverein, den man mit Logik und Menschenverstand nicht bei kommt.



Es geht nicht darum diese Leute mit Argumenten zu überzeugen  >>>>> es geht darum, einen schon lang anhaltenden Trend, der gegen Angler, Jäger usw. läuft, zu erkennen und Strategien dagegen zu entwickeln. Es geht nicht nur um PeTra sondern um viel mehr. 

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. August 2019)

Ich bin ja soo aufgeregt.....nur noch 141 Tage bis Weihnachten, ist das nicht schön ?


----------



## phirania (8. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja soo aufgeregt.....nur noch 141 Tage bis Weihnachten, ist das nicht schön ?



Erinnere mich nicht dran,ich will vorher noch mal angeln gehen bevor das Christkind kommt.


----------



## Forelle2000 (8. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> der bayrische Verband führt die gleichen Argumente an, wie ich.
> 
> eigentlich müssten die Bundesverbandsleute jetzt dagegen genauso hetzen, wie gegen mich.
> oder sind die Bayern auch Krakeeler?



Ach nun hör doch mal mit Deinem Gejammere auf. Und sich dann wundern wenn man geschulmeistert wird.

Ja, wahrscheinlich habe die Bayern komplett bei Dir abgekupfert.

Hier kannst Du unterschreiben: https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/gemeinnuetzigkeit-von-peta-abschaffen

Ist seit 4 Wochen deutschlandweit online....bisher haben dort 28.052 Angler unterschrieben. Ob die alle im DAFV sind weiß ich nicht, dürfte aber keine Voraussetzung zur Unterzeichnung sein.

Die ganze Kraft des Lamentierens wegen dem "bösen" Bundesverband kann man auch sinnvoller einsetzen...


----------



## Forelle2000 (8. August 2019)

https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/316-peta-kampagne-zum-umgang-mit-anglern.html


----------



## Heidechopper (8. August 2019)

Der Petition schließe ich mich mit Freuden an!


----------



## Kochtopf (8. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Die ganze Kraft des Lamentierens wegen dem "bösen" Bundesverband kann man auch sinnvoller einsetzen...


Nicht böse, nur unfähig 
Aber ich gestehe zu, dass sich ein wenig was tut auf Verbandsseite, man möge mir jedoch verzeihen dass mir noch der rechte glaube fehlt


----------



## Nemo (8. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/316-peta-kampagne-zum-umgang-mit-anglern.html


Das klingt doch schon besser als ignorieren


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein, da krakeelt keiner, die machen!
> 
> Der Verband denkt mit, die Vorstände sind leidenschaftliche Angler, teils Vereinsvorstände aus denen sie in den Verband gewählt wurden, und noch wichtiger: Der Verband hört auf Mitglieder !


das stell ich ja auch gar nicht in Abrede, sondern finde es ausgesprochen vorbildlich.

Ich monierte lediglich, dass jemand mit den gleichen Argumenten als Krakeeler hingestellt wird, nur weil er eben nicht der Verband ist.


----------



## Orothred (8. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich monierte lediglich, dass jemand mit den gleichen Argumenten als Krakeeler hingestellt wird, nur weil er eben nicht der Verband ist.



Nein....absolut falsch verstanden....weil er seine Argumente nur rumposaunt und nichts tut......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Nein....absolut falsch verstanden....weil er seine Argumente nur rumposaunt und nichts tut......



Warum sollte er nichts tun? Jeder hat das Recht, Anzeige zu erstatten. Muss man halt machen. Ich brauch das allerdings nicht, weil mein Verband das derzeit schon prüft. Hab eine entsprechende Mail erhalten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Warum sollte er nichts tun? Jeder hat das Recht, Anzeige zu erstatten. Muss man halt machen. Ich brauch das allerdings nicht, weil mein Verband das derzeit schon prüft. Hab eine entsprechende Mail erhalten.



Du hättest es auch da schon lesen können:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Verband prüft gerade im Moment eine Klagemöglichkeit.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. August 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

zwei Dinge kann ich momentan noch nicht so recht einordnen:

- Mir kommt so vor als hätte PeTRa den unsäglichen Text, über den wir uns hier so aufregen, abgeändert. Hat zufällig jemand von der ursprünglichen Internetseite einen Screenshot und kann uns berichten welche Textpassagen wie geändert wurden? (Bitte den Screenshot hier nicht im Original einstellen  >> gäbe  mit Sicherheit rechtl. Ärger wegen des Urheberrechts).

- Außerdem habe ich andernorts gelesen, dass PeTrA ihre Satzung dahingehend geändert haben soll , dass jetzt (zumindest rein theoretisch) Jedermann Mitglied im Verein werden kann.

Wenn dem so ist, dann verspürt PEtra scheinbar doch Druck und reagiert.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Orothred (9. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Warum sollte er nichts tun? Jeder hat das Recht, Anzeige zu erstatten. Muss man halt machen. Ich brauch das allerdings nicht, weil mein Verband das derzeit schon prüft. Hab eine entsprechende Mail erhalten.



Die von mir gemeinte Person hat ja nur rumposaunt......




Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> zwei Dinge kann ich momentan noch nicht so recht einordnen:
> 
> ...



Ich sehe keinen Unterschied....


----------



## Kochtopf (9. August 2019)

WENN sie was verändert haben sollten darf man davon ausgehen, dass der Druck größer wird, ebenso darf man aber auch davon ausgehen, dass klagende sich Kopien als Beweismittel gezogen haben.
Die Satzung enthielt schon früher den Passus dass jeder ordentliches Mitglied werden kann - aber der Vorstand entscheidet darüber. Als Zweck wird auch Tierschutz und nicht tierrecht angegeben. Blöd sind die nicht, wenn allerdings de facto nur 9 Mitglieder existieren in D könnte man meinen, dass die Klausel (§6 nr.2 der Satzung) eher dafür sorgen soll, Ruhe im Puff zu haben

*ed* die Satzung ist stand 2018


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. August 2019)

Hallo miteinander,




Orothred schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Unterschied....



Sehen alle anderen auch keinen Unterschied? Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch.

Ein Beispiel: Ich bilde mir ein, dass im ursprünglichen Text was von Steine werfen stand. Jetzt heißt es auf einmal "kleine Kieselsteine ins Wasser werfen". Aber wie gesagt: Vielleicht bilde ich mir das nur ein.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne ne, war schon waren schon Steine. 
Ich meine, beim Alkohol/Bier wurde auch was geändert.


----------



## Orothred (9. August 2019)

Seht ihr nen anderen Text als ich? Bei mir steht da immernoch Steine werfen und das mit dem Alkohol auch 

Ich speicher mir das mal weg, solang ichs noch hab


----------



## phirania (9. August 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/316-peta-kampagne-zum-umgang-mit-anglern.html



Sollte sich da tatsächlich was Tun.....?
Das wäre ja mal ein Wunder.....


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. August 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

es tut sich was:

Der AVN hat Klage eingereicht.

https://www.facebook.com/anglerverbandniedersachsen/?ref=py_c


Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Orothred (9. August 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> es tut sich was:
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen, dass ich in einem Verband bin, der handelt


----------



## Grünknochen (9. August 2019)

Hier der Link zur Verbandsseite des AVN: https://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/753-peta-gegen-angler.html


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Hier der Link zur Verbandsseite des AVN: https://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/753-peta-gegen-angler.html


Dort findet man auch die ursprüngliche und die geänderte Version.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (9. August 2019)

Uli Beyer hat vorhin ein Video zu dem Thema erstellt


----------



## Uzz (9. August 2019)

Wie groß wäre die Reichweite der Sippe, wenn sich all die persönlich unbetroffenen, aber vorsorglich epört jammernden Angler, Jäger, Tierhalter u.ä. nicht als Multiplikatoren zur Verbreitung der Ideologie der Sippe missbrauchen lassen würden? Ein Zwanzigstel der aktuellen Reichweite? Ein Hundertstel? Eher noch weniger.  

Es ist übrigens falsch davon auszugehen, dass nur bei der Sippe selbst Idioten unterwegs sind. Auch unter denen, die erst durch o.g. Multiplikatoren auf das Thema gebracht werden, sind mit Sicherheit welche, die dann denken "Die Sippe hat Recht. An die spende ich gleich mal was."  Die o.g. Multiplikatoren sind die besten "Mitarbeiter" der Sippe.


----------



## Nemo (9. August 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Wie groß wäre die Reichweite der Sippe, wenn sich all die persönlich unbetroffenen, aber vorsorglich epört jammernden Angler, Jäger, Tierhalter u.ä. nicht als Multiplikatoren zur Verbreitung der Ideologie der Sippe missbrauchen lassen würden? Ein Zwanzigstel der aktuellen Reichweite? Ein Hundertstel? Eher noch weniger.
> 
> Es ist übrigens falsch davon auszugehen, dass nur bei der Sippe selbst Idioten unterwegs sind. Auch unter denen, die erst durch o.g. Multiplikatoren auf das Thema gebracht werden, sind mit Sicherheit welche, die dann denken "Die Sippe hat Recht. An die spende ich gleich mal was."  Die o.g. Multiplikatoren sind die besten "Mitarbeiter" der Sippe.



So in der Richtung dachte ich anfangs auch. Tatsache ist aber, dass die Reichweite größer wird in Zeiten von Massentierhaltung, Gammelfleischvorfällen und vegan hip ist. Wenn gegen solche Aktionen gegen Angler nichts unternommen wird, glauben die Leute am Ende noch, dass petra recht hat.

https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburg-vorpommern/peta-blaest-zur-jagd-auf-angler-0836366208.html?amp

Solche Reaktionen aus der Politik sind Gold wert. Ich finde es absolut richtig, diesen radikalen Mist öffentlich zu verurteilen und dagegen vorzugehen.

Damit wird nicht die Ideologie verbreitet, sondern der Schwachsinn aufgedeckt, der dahintersteckt. Evtl. merken vielleicht sogar einige Sympathisanten und potenzielle Spender, was für ein Verein das ist und distanzieren sich.


----------



## DUSpinner (13. August 2019)

Hier habe ich was um unsere "Freunde" Einhalt zu gebieten  https://www.openpetition.de/petition/onl...peta-abschaffen


----------



## Jason (13. August 2019)

Wenn man das so liest, könnte man glauben es wäre eine Sekte.. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. August 2019)

[


----------



## Deep Down (13. August 2019)

Das ist eine "Anzeige" und keine "Klage"!

Statt nur rumzulamentieren, Aktionismus vorzutäuschen und alles auf die unbestimmt lange Bank zu schieben, handelt der AVN. 
Nur so verschafft man sich Respekt. Wenn diese Organisation zwischenzeitlich Abänderungen vornimmt, dann sicher nicht, weil der DAFV nichts tut, sondern die Ankündigung anderer schon eine ganz andere Qualität hat und vor allem den Ankündigungen Taten folgen. 

Nun mag der DAFV eventuell hoffen, dass hierbei in Anbetracht des eigenen Ungenügend dabei nichts rauskommt. Gleichwohl wäre auch dies kein Grund, sich dort die Hände zu reiben. 
Unterm Strich bleibt nämlich schon jetzt festzustellen, dass diese Organisation auf Druck reagiert, sich nicht mehr alles herausnehmen kann und ihre weiteren Äußerungen und Verhalten zukünftig gut abwägen muss. Wer hätte das gedacht! 

Damit ist schon mehr erreicht, als die Vogel-Strauß-Strategie des DAFV.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. August 2019)

[


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. August 2019)

Ich finde diesen Artikel Interessant .

https://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/...n-millionen-an-spendengeldern_id_3430030.html

Möge jeder seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## phirania (13. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> So in der Richtung dachte ich anfangs auch. Tatsache ist aber, dass die Reichweite größer wird in Zeiten von Massentierhaltung, Gammelfleischvorfällen und vegan hip ist. Wenn gegen solche Aktionen gegen Angler nichts unternommen wird, glauben die Leute am Ende noch, dass petra recht hat.
> 
> https://www.nordkurier.de/mecklenburg-vorpommern/peta-blaest-zur-jagd-auf-angler-0836366208.html?amp
> 
> ...



Sind bald wieder Wahlen....?
Die Versprechungen gab es schon mal von der Politik.....


----------



## Forelle2000 (13. August 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist eine "Anzeige" und keine "Klage"!
> 
> Statt nur rumzulamentieren, Aktionismus vorzutäuschen und alles auf die unbestimmt lange Bank zu schieben, handelt der AVN.
> Nur so verschafft man sich Respekt. Wenn diese Organisation zwischenzeitlich Abänderungen vornimmt, dann sicher nicht, weil der DAFV nichts tut, sondern die Ankündigung anderer schon eine ganz andere Qualität hat und vor allem den Ankündigungen Taten folgen.
> ...



Der AVN rät zur Gelassenheit und bereitet seine weiteren Schritte in Ruhe vor.

_"Schön __ironisch und mit viel Gelassenheit hat der BLINKER das Thema aufgegriffen__ und rät zu Freundlichkeit und Aufklärung, wenn Angler von PeTA Aktivisten angesprochen werden. Das können wir jedem AnglerIn nur raten: bleibt gelassen, kennt Eure Rechte und macht sie geltend.
Was das im Einzelnen bedeuten kann, darüber werden wir noch gesondert informieren und bitten um Verständnis, dass das noch ein wenig dauern wird_."

Der DAFV hat in ähnlicher Art und Weise darauf reagiert.

https://www.dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/item/316-peta-kampagne-zum-umgang-mit-anglern.html

Deshalb gibt es dort auch keinen Grund für:  "Nun mag der DAFV eventuell hoffen, dass hierbei in Anbetracht des eigenen Ungenügend dabei nichts rauskommt. Gleichwohl wäre auch dies kein Grund, sich dort die Hände zu reiben."


----------



## Deep Down (13. August 2019)

Jep, genau auf diese Mitteilung des zahnlosen Schmusekätzchen bezog ich mich auch!

Der AVN, zum Glück kein Mitglied mehr im lediglich postulierenden Durchhalteparolenverband, nimmt die Interessen seiner Mitglieder wahr und reagiert in angemessener Art und Weise! Das ist daher kein Schnellschuß, den Vorgang nach juristischer Prüfung seinen Fortgang zu gewähren. Der Schuß des DAFV hingegen entwickelt sich zum Rohrkrepierer! 
Denn der dortigen Meldung kann man  entgegen der Behauptung der Forelle  noch nicht einmal im Ansatz etwas vergleichbares zum Blinker entnehmen kann.


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. August 2019)

Ähm......? Quo cum ?! 

Es scheint für eine Bild Online Veröffentlichung braucht es keine Grundkenntnisse der dt. Grammatik,
Es scheint für eine Blinker Online Veröffentlichung brauchst es keine Grundkenntnisse der Deeskalation, 
Es scheint für eine Anzeige durch den AV-NS braucht es keine Grundkenntnisse der Sachlage,
Es scheint für eine Stellungnahme von Seiten des DAFV braucht es keine Grundkenntnisse der Kommunikation, 
Es scheint für eine Drucksache von Seiten des LFV Bayern braucht es keine Grundkenntnisse der Gesprächskultur.


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. August 2019)

Ähm..........? Quo cum ?! 

Ein Interrogativnebensatz !!!! Ein Aufruf von Seiten der Peta ??? WO ? 
Wo ist im Text ein Appel ?????? 

ergo - silencium .


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. August 2019)

Ähm..........? Quo cum ?! 

Fragen über Fragen...... 

Frage : Wer schreibt dort wem ?

Antwort: Peta schreibt an Petabefürworter. 

These 1 : Der Leser ist wahrscheinlich polit. aktiv, links orientiert , event. autonom (m/w/d)

These 2 : Peta ist Ziel und Zweck orientiert 

These 3 :Fiktionalertext mit konkretem Bezug in persönliche Lebensbegebenheit mit Appel an 
               den Recipienten ein mögliches Verhalten zu reflektieren 
               wozu dieser Text das Mittel der Gewissensfrage nutzt. )


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. August 2019)

Fragen über Fragen......



Frage : Könnte es sein , das Peta mit dem Artikel dort eine Gewissensfrage stellt ????

Antwort : JA !

These 1 :  Der Leser erkennt dessen Rechtsmittel , gesellschafftlichem Rahmen etc.
                 addiert dessen Zivilcourage und in der Summe geht jener in Konfrontation
                und beginnt mit einem echten lebendigen Angler ein Gespräch.

These 2 : Die Leserinen stehen hoch couragiert in der nähe eines Anglers trauen
                einander in der Situation nicht mehr zu und werfen schüchtern in Distanz
                Wackersteine , Hinkelsteine oder ähnliches ins wasser , alle Fische tot
                Angler traurig, Schneidertag und ohne lecker Fisch ins Bett.... lol

Antithese 1 : Der Angler erkennt , in den Steinewerfern interessierte Mitmenschinnen,
                   baut Distanz ab und bietet ein Gespräch an !

Antithese 2 : ,, in der Nähe Steine `` , Nähe ist ein nicht definierter Begriff, Ich mit Futterkorb
                      40 Meter tief im Gewässer , Steine in der Nähe, naja, da könnte auch der Schäferhund
                      ,, in der Nähe `` rausschwimmen und meinen Waggler apportieren. Die Schweiz liegt
                     halt  in der Nähe von Frankreich oder, oder , oder

Ergo : Nähe ist halt relativ.


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. August 2019)

Frage : Müsste Mann sich vielleicht mal bedanken das linke , gutmenschen, quinoaesser etc.
            einen Leitfaden zur kultivierung für deren Zivilcourage ausgeben und außerdem
            in meinem Sinne , Mitbürger anhalten Tierwohl gerechtes verhalten zu fordern ?
             Mann darf doch hoffen das echtes Waidwerk angemessen einer jeden Kreatur
          egal ob befähigt zu röhren oder stumm wie ein Fisch, Anwendung findet ! 

Antwort : Rhetorik


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. August 2019)

Frage : Müsste Mann sich ärgern das weder digitale Pressen , noch Verbandspressen eine
            Stellungnahme an der Seite einer Meinung anbieten,....

          sondern eine beweisbare  negativ  aggressive  Konditionierung der Leserschaft betreiben 
          oder sogar schlimmer noch als Satiriker incognito eine Wortmeldung auf der Onlineseite 
          eines Fachmagazines durch Verachtung der Gefühle und rücksichtslose Missachtung der 
          Interessen oder der Rechte anderer gekennzeichnete Veröffentlichung auch noch Situations
          verschärfende Meinungsmache betreiben....?


Antwort : Rhetorik


----------



## N_S Dakota (14. August 2019)

Jetzt mal Hosen runter und die Potenz auf den Tisch, was für Germanisten, Journalisten , Lobbyisten...
Der Mensch möchte angeln gehen und sollte dieser auf Menschen treffen egal ob gleichgesinnt oder
alternativgesinnt , als Mensch mit Menschen sprechen !!!!

und nicht den ganzen Puss-shit abbauen müssen
von Leuten die einen Satz von Peta total ohne Kontext aufgreifen.......

ABER HEY Bundestagsabgeordnette können nicht richtig Zitieren Also warum sollten Studierte einen
Satz mit Klammer in einen ordentlichen Kontext stellen === ! (macht ja keinen Unterschied ) 

Ich möchte Angeln und nicht sehen müssen wie Menschen beinflusst durch Journaille in meinen 
höchst persönlichen Lebensraum Zänkerrrei betreiben........ 

Klahr so weit ? ( arrr )


----------



## Nemo (14. August 2019)

@N_S Dakota Alles "Klahr". Bei dir auch? Geh schlafen.


----------



## Orothred (14. August 2019)

Was war denn da los?


----------



## Kochtopf (14. August 2019)

Ich weiss es nicht. Die Intention ist allenfalls erahnbar aber die Argumentation ist völlig wirr - ist dies die angekündigte Retorik?


----------



## Kochtopf (14. August 2019)

N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Ähm......? Quo cum ?!
> 
> Es scheint für eine Bild Online Veröffentlichung braucht es keine Grundkenntnisse der dt. Grammatik,
> Es scheint für eine Blinker Online Veröffentlichung brauchst es keine Grundkenntnisse der Deeskalation,
> ...


Es scheint du brauchst hilfe


----------



## phirania (14. August 2019)

Ok von dem Stoff will ich auch was......


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. August 2019)

Prösterchen ...


----------



## Fischer45 (14. August 2019)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier passt. 
Gestern bei Markus Lanz: Ein Förster berichtete in der Diskussionsrunde, das Bäume und Pflanzen, hören fühlen und sehen können. Unglaublich, aber Forschungsergebnisse belegen das schon zum Teil.
Ich würde sagen, dann haben Veganer und Peta ein Riesen Problem. Genau genommen wird dann etwas verspeist, was vorher gelebt hat. 
Unglaublich!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. August 2019)

Ich hör schon die Büsche schreien wenn ich deren Beeren pflücke


----------



## Fischer45 (14. August 2019)

Meine Frau spricht immer beim Blumengießen mit ihren Blumen, es soll helfen das sie besser wachsen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. August 2019)

Gehört für mich nicht daher, aber  warum erkläre ich jetzt nicht, weil ich weiter  Rasen mähe.


----------



## Nemo (14. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gehört für mich nicht daher, aber  warum erkläre ich jetzt nicht, weil ich weiter  Rasen mähe.


Ganz schön mutig, das vor diesem Hintergrund öffentlich zuzugeben


----------



## phirania (14. August 2019)

Mein Salat spricht auch immer mit mir.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich hör schon die Büsche schreien wenn ich deren Beeren pflücke



Als ob der Busch nicht will, das du mit seinem Samen die Landschaft befruchtest. Du alter buschiger Lustgehilfe!


----------



## geomas (14. August 2019)

Und ich lasse verzehrte Zwiebeln sprechen.
Gerne im Fahrstuhl.


----------



## smithie (14. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gehört für mich nicht daher, aber  warum erkläre ich jetzt nicht, weil ich weiter  Rasen mähe.


Puh, ich wäre vorsichtig, hier millionenfache schwere Körperverletzung zuzugeben...


----------



## Kochtopf (14. August 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Puh, ich wäre vorsichtig, hier millionenfache schwere Körperverletzung zuzugeben...


Ich hoffe er hat den Rasen zum Verzehr entnommen und nicht verletzt und nicht lebensfähig zurückgesetzt


----------



## Lajos1 (14. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich hör schon die Büsche schreien wenn ich deren Beeren pflücke



Hallo,

also mein Apfelbaum hat mich schon blöd angeredet. Da habe ich ihm gesagt, wenn er nicht die Klappe hält, komme ich mit der Motorsäge - seitdem ist Ruhe.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. August 2019)

letztens die Tofu-Wurst....die hat mich sooo Wehleidig angeschaut  ....seitdem lass ich das lieber mit Vegan  Bier + Mett, das find ich voll Fett


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. August 2019)

Was hat sie dir mitgeteilt, nimm mich mit als Köder für die vegane Angelei!!! Vegane Köder können die Peta - Aktivisten doch schon mal besänftigen, nur noch halb so schlimm wie mit Made und Co.


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. August 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Was hat sie dir mitgeteilt, nimm mich mit als Köder für die vegane Angelei!!! Vegane Köder können die Peta - Aktivisten doch schon mal besänftigen, nur noch halb so schlimm wie mit Made und Co.


Stimm, gespickt mit Maisstückchen sähe das sicher richtig Lecker für Hecht aus  Vegan-Stickbait


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also mein Apfelbaum hat mich schon blöd angeredet. Da habe ich ihm gesagt, wenn er nicht die Klappe hält, komme ich mit der Motorsäge - seitdem ist Ruhe.
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, der Apfel fällt eh nicht weit vom Stamm.


----------



## N_S Dakota (15. August 2019)

Eigentlich müsste Mann sich ärgern , _aber_ eine Auseinadersetzung  mit Zänkerrei 
ist eben genau das was es zu vermeiden gilt. Also ihr Leute, meine Meinung besteht 
und in ordentlicher Gesinnung biete ich ein Gespräch an.....


----------



## N_S Dakota (15. August 2019)

Info: Einladung an den AVN Trööt und eine an Peta via E-Mail

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/jetzt-reichts-avn-klagt-gegen-peta.346889/


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. August 2019)

Na dann hoffe ich mal dass es hier in einem vertretbaren Rahmen bzw zivilisiert bleibt.... 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass wir hier selten einen unstrittigeren Fall von "Flaming" hatten


----------



## Fruehling (15. August 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Mein Salat spricht auch immer mit mir.....



Wahrscheinlich überlagert...


----------



## Deep Down (15. August 2019)

Den Rasenschnitt bitte zukünftig getrocknet im Keller einlagern. So entzieht man der Umwelt Co2.

Und mit Methanausdünstungen bitte zukünftig die Luft in Plastikflaschen austauschen und ebenfalls im Keller einlagern!


----------



## Shura (15. August 2019)

"in der Nähe des Anglers Kieselsteine ins Wasser werfen (warum auch nicht?) 
Aber nur Kiesel! Dann bin ich an der Elbe mit seinen Aurubis -Steinschüttungen ja sicher.  Pech gehabt ! =3


----------



## Meefo 46 (15. August 2019)

Da trifft es mich aber gaaanz Hart so ganz ohne Keller.


Deep Down schrieb:


> Den Rasenschnitt bitte zukünftig getrocknet im Keller einlagern. So entzieht man der Umwelt Co2.
> 
> Und mit Methanausdünstungen bitte zukünftig die Luft in Plastikflaschen austauschen und ebenfalls im Keller einlagern!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. August 2019)

Hier nochmal Uli Beyer zur aktuellen Peta Kampagne:





Anmerkung von mir; wenn man von etwas keine Ahnung hat, besser Klappe halten, denn in Holland gibt es keine legalen Drogen (außer natürlich die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Alk, Kaffee, Nikotin etc.).
Auch Haschisch und Marijuana werden als weiche Droge und nur in geringen Mengen toleriert, sind aber dennoch illegal!
Es scheinen aber viele zu denken, dass Haschisch in Holland legal sei, dieses ist aber falsch.
Ansonsten aber gute Recherche, besonders der Fakt mit Paule Mc Cartney.

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (15. August 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier nochmal Uli Beyer zur aktuellen Peta Kampagne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Duldung ist aber de facto eine Legalisierung- zumindest gefühlt. Du kannst in den Headshop gehen, kriegst verschiedene Sorten und wenn du in Amsterdam auf ner Wiese mit ner Unterarmlangen Lunte liegst ignorieren dass die Cops. Klar hast du voll und ganz recht, aber Nichtkonsumenten die eben nicht zum Konsum nach NL fahren kann ich es nachsehen


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Cool  gibt es die auch als PDF?



Hier nun die Argumentationshilfe gegen PETrA veröffentlicht zum Download:

https://lfvbayern.de/download/argumentationshilfe-peta


----------



## gründler (26. August 2019)




----------

